# Giant XTC Jr. 24 fork advice needed



## Goldberm (Oct 4, 2013)

My oldest just turned 8 and I got him a new XTC Jr. 24. He just fits. The 20 would have been outgrown in 6 months. The fork on it is way too stiff. A problem that is ubiquitous among kids' bikes from what I have now read. 

Any suggestions to make this fork function as actual suspension instead of a heavy rigid fork would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

A lot of people have had good luck using 26" forks. There are several threads on the forum about this. You can use an old Rockshox SID or equivalent fork and reduce to travel. I believe Manitou Skareb elites are another one. You would see a BIG weight savings and performance gain. Kids forks are pretty simple also, you could remove the old spring and buy one in another spring rate. Springs are easy and cheap to get in a lot of configurations.


----------

